# DX kernel development question



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a small time kernel developer for my Dell Streak 7 (tegra 2 soc), and released my own ICS rom for it, I have a question about the DX locked bootloader situation.

Is this the reason why no custom kernel has been released (besides 2nd-init stuff)? Is that is what holding us back from using this....
http://git.omapzoom....droid-omap3-3.0

Can someone explain?


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, the bootloader is locked so there is no way to replace the kernel.


----------



## giveen (Nov 9, 2011)

Alright. Just checking on things, otherwise the OMAP3 3.x kernel would work for us, correct?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

In theory, yea. No idea if it actually would though.


----------

